# [Xorg - Clavier] Pb touches (Résolu)

## julroy67

Salut tout le monde, depuis ce matin j'ai un problème bizarre de clavier, je m'explique :

Déjà dès le login, avec XDM, KDM ou GDM je me retrouve avec un clavier qwerty :S et pourtant mon xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org"

    Screen      0  "Ecran" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Razer Diamondback" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Logitech" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Logitech"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Razer Diamondback"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Name" "Razer Razer 1600dpi Mouse"

    Option         "Buttons" "9"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8 9"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Hanns-G"

    VendorName     "Hanns-G"

    ModelName      "HSD HW191D"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     49.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Ecran"

    Device         "Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS"

    Monitor        "Hanns-G"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

    Option      "TwinView" "0"

    Option      "metamodes" "1440x900_75 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Ensuite pour entrer mon mot de passe j'ai eu des difficultés, jusqu'a que j'ai compris que ça déconnait, maintenant une fois loggué c'est encore plus spécial j'ai un clavier en azerty mais pas de touches fléchées, ni de pavé numérique et enfin pas de touches comme altgr. Un clavier mal utilisable donc.

Je comprends plus rien, quelqu'un peut m'aider   :Rolling Eyes:  ?

(Gentoo ~amd64 à jour + etc-update effectué)

et enfin mon emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.1.4_rc14 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-tuxonice-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-tuxonice-r6 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Jan 2008 22:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3.9/env /usr/kde/3.9/share/config /usr/kde/3.9/shutdown /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_FR@euro.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/binhost"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/i686-mingw32/usr/portage /usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi allegro alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif glitz gnutls gpm gtk hal hddtemp iconv ilbc ipv6 irc isdnlog jabber java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kerberos lcms ldap lm_sensors lua lzo mad midi mikmod mmx mng modplug mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pango pch pcre pdf perl png pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session smp speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vim-syntax vorbis wavpack wmf xcb xine xml xorg xpm xprint xv xvmc zlib zrtp" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## blasserre

```
15:17      <red4wheeler>  ah y'a un mec en détresse [Xorg - Clavier] Pb touches 

15:17      <red4wheeler>  quelqu'un peut lui répondre, je vais avoir le même problème d'ici 20mn

15:17        <geekounet>  red4wheeler, unmerge evdev

15:19        <geekounet>  red4wheeler, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200061

```

----------

## geekounet

T'as mis à jour HAL je présume...

Regarde là, c'est expliqué => sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 breaks layout switching in X server via Xkb

En gros, le xorg.conf va devenir déprécié petit à petit, les devs de Xorg veulent utiliser au maximum la conf en passant par HAL. Et donc par exemple pour le clavier, il faut créer le fichier XML qui va bien pour changer le keymap, ou alors unmerger xf86-input-evdev pour pas qu'il tente de le charger à la place de xf86-input-keyboard  :Razz: 

----------

## julroy67

Merci bien pour cette réponse, qui m'arrange pas forcément mais au moins je sais d'ou ça vient. :p

Franchement casse bonbon cette connerie, j'unmerge evdev, eh bah plus de souris, donc retour au driver mouse XD, ou sinon emerge la version d'avant de hal. Pouvait pas vérifier les devs, avant de lancer cette nouvelle version   :Mad: 

----------

## blasserre

bah quoi elle était pas claire ma réponse ?

merde ma couverture

----------

## julroy67

Si si   :Laughing:  Mais c'est juste embetant leur betises la   :Embarassed: 

----------

## geekounet

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Pouvait pas vérifier les devs, avant de lancer cette nouvelle version  

 

Ya rien à vérifier, ya pas de bug ou quoi, c'est le fonctionnement attendu  :Smile: 

Par contre, ils auraient pu faire une doc de migration oui, qui expliquerai la configuration par HAL et tout...

----------

## blasserre

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Si si   Mais c'est juste embetant leur betises la  

 

bah en même temps 

```

sys-apps/hal (~)0.5.10
```

avec un ~ comme testing, faut assumer ses choix

c'est quand même le 2eme post auquel je répond en 2008 sur le même thème, je vais aller prendre mes gouttes sinon je vais m'énerver...

----------

## julroy67

Oui, et prévenir dans l'ebuild, comme c'est fait d'habitude (migration de PAM, dernier en tête), mais là rien   :Laughing:  J'ai pris 10 minutes pour comprendre que c'est le clavier qui déconnait pour mon mdp dans KDM.   :Confused: 

EDIT : Oui, bon j'assume lol

----------

## Untux

Si on ne veut pas désinstaller evdev, il y a la solution évoquée par Geekounet -> Créer un fichier FDI :

```

# cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

# vim /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```

(ça marche pas avec emacs)

Changer la valeur de input.xkb.layout et ajouter, le cas échéant, une entrée pour input.xkb.variant. Redémarrer HAL.

Solution (parmi d'autres) pêchée ici.

----------

## CryoGen

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Si on ne veut pas désinstaller evdev, il y a la solution évoquée par Geekounet -> Créer un fichier FDI :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
> ...

 

Hum sympa les solutions  :Smile: 

Perso j'avais déjà eu le problème et j'ai choisi la solution du maskage... j'ai besoin de evdev pour ma souris et le dernier hal + le dernier evdev foutait trop la merde... moins prise de tête avec un petit downgrade + maskage   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

de mon côté, j'ai désactivé hal pour l'ebuild de xorg-server et ça marche à nouveau avec xorg.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> de mon côté, j'ai désactivé hal pour l'ebuild de xorg-server et ça marche à nouveau avec xorg.conf 

 

M'enfin on pourra pas y couper :/ j'espère simplement qu'ils vont pas oublier de nous pondre une doc de migration digne de se nom   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## antoine

J'ai eu le problème sur mon portable, et j'ai réussi à le résoudre en spécifiant correctement et uniquement l'option "Device" dans la section "InputDevice" correspondant au clavier (avant, je passait par l'option "Name").

Voici les sections "InputDevice" de mon xorg.conf :

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "be"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "evdev"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "TouchPad0"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"      "event"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-4-event-mouse"

    Option      "SHMConfig"     "on"

    Option      "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "TouchPad1"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"      "event"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-3-event-mouse"

    Option      "SHMConfig"     "on"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

Le mieux est de passer par le device "by-path" (/dev/input/by-path/) afin d'éviter des problèmes "déplacement" des /dev/input/eventX lors, par exemple, du branchement d'une souris avant le démarrage du clavier.

Sinon, il est possible de configurer la disposition du clavier dans le WM, mais il faut bien spécifier "evdev" comme modèle de clavier (mais ça ne marche pas avec le login manager évidemment...).

Dernière solution (pas testée) : le comment #22 du rapport de bug cité plus haut (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200061).

Bonne résolution à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## Shyne

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   de mon côté, j'ai désactivé hal pour l'ebuild de xorg-server et ça marche à nouveau avec xorg.conf  
> 
> M'enfin on pourra pas y couper :/ j'espère simplement qu'ils vont pas oublier de nous pondre une doc de migration digne de se nom  

 

Entierement daccord avec toi, ta solution marche à merveille dailleurs.

Merci beaucoup   :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

J'ai essayé celle-ci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dernière solution (pas testée) : le comment #22 du rapport de bug cité plus haut (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200061).

 

J'ai un blocage de la souris .  Donc dans mon cas, pas vraiment à conseiller .

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Vu que de toutes façons faudra bien y passer, j'aimerai bien le faire maintenant mais :

 *Quote:*   

> ls /dev/input/
> 
> by-path/  mice  mouse0
> 
> 

 

Bref j'ai rien sur le clavier dans /dev/input, pareil, que la souris dans /dev/input/by-path

Du coup si j'émerge le driver evdev ça ne va pas bien marcher je pense non ?

EDIT: Trouvé faut activer evdev dans le kernel.

----------

## VikingB

Je pense qu'il est important qu'on garde ce sujet "chaud" et que l'on communique en attendant la publication d'un howto .... Qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'ai utilisé la méthode décrite par Antoine ci-dessus, suivi dans KDE : de KControl, disposition du clavier choisir "evdev-managed keyboard" . Cela fonctionne .

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Mais pas pour le Login, comme j'utilisais pas evdev avant j'ai abandonné et gardé mon ancienne config

Quand j'essaie evdev il (xorg) me configure bien un clavier avec les paramètres fournis par la police hal, mais il me le désactive et utilise la configuration build-in à la place (un clavier US standard 104 touches) :/

----------

## guilc

Tiens, ben depuis le temps qu'on parle de ce sujet hal+evdev+xorg, je m'y suis essayé  :Smile: 

Ben ça marche tout seul !

Dans le make.conf :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Dans le xorg.conf, supprimer les section InputDevice ainsi que leurs références dans la section ServerLayout. Au final, mon xorg.conf ressemble à ça :

```
Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option  "blank time"    "10"

    Option  "standby time"  "15"

    Option  "suspend time"  "20"

    Option  "off time"      "30"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load    "dri"

    Load    "ddc"

    Load    "glx"

    Load    "dbe"

    Load    "freetype"

    Load    "type1"

    Load    "bitmap"

    Load    "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option  "Composite" "true"

EndSection

# proprio

Section "Device"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Identifier  "Video-proprio"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP"                 "2"

    Option      "NoLogo"                "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel"           "true"

    Option      "DPI"                   "96x96"

    #Option      "UseEdidDpi"            "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Moniteur"

    HorizSync   31-83

    Vertrefresh 56-75

    Gamma       1.05 0.95 0.95

    DisplaySize 445 278 # 96x96

    Mode    "1680x1050"     # vfreq 59.954Hz, hfreq 65.290kHz

        DotClock    146.250000

        HTimings    1680 1784 1960 2240

        VTimings    1050 1053 1059 1089

        Flags       "+HSync" "+VSync"

    EndMode

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "Ecran"

    Device          "Video-proprio"

    Monitor         "Moniteur"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth    24

        Modes    "1680x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier      "Layout"

    Screen          "Ecran"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group    "video"

    Mode    0666

EndSection
```

On configure le clavier et la souris via une policy hal :

```
# cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- Mouse configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:menu</append>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Et là, ça marche tout seul  :Smile: 

On note le mapping de la touche "compose" sur la touche "menu" qui sert a rien, sans utiliser de .Xmodmap

La molette de souris marche toute seule (autodétection)

Aucun problème avec les policy par défaut.

On note tout de même 2 erreurs dans le log de Xorg, parceque les modules kbd et mouse ne sont plus disponibles, mais rien de grave, puisque evdev prend le relai :

```
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Au final, c'est plutôt simple  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je crois savoir ou est mon problème, en effet j'ai pas viré les drivers keyboard et mouse, merci.

EDIT: Ça marche impec   :Cool: 

Mon /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-keymap.fdi (généré par migrate-xorg-to-fdi.py voir http://dev.gentoo.org/~compnerd/temp/hal-config-examples/ )

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

                <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:rwin</merge>

        </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## geekounet

Bon, je viens d'y tester vite fait un premie coup, mais je vais me remettre à continuer la conf après.

J'ai fais plus barbare encore, j'ai complètement viré le xorg.conf, j'aimerai arriver à vraiment tout conf en automatique, par HAL  :Smile: 

Côté input, le clavier est bien conf, mais la répétition est un peu trop rapide. Pour ma souris bluetooth, nickel, il reconnait tous les boutons de base.

Pour mon touchpad Alps, là ça coince un peu, j'avais une conf custom bien nickel, et du coup je me retrouve sans rien. Et en plus il le conf en mode absolu plutôt que relatif, du coup il se comporte comme si c'était un touchscreen, c'est pas super pratique.  :Razz: 

Et sinon, du fait d'avoir viré le xorg.conf, le dri est bien chargé et tout, mais il manque les droits dessus, donc j'ai pas l'accélération :/ Faut que je trouve comme conf ça par HAL aussi donc  :Smile: 

Bon, j'y retourne...

EDIT: bon finalement, retour au bon vieux xorg.conf et sans evdev. Parce que à ce que j'ai lu, la conf de hal n'est pas encore assez souple pour mettre de spécifier toute la conf de synaptics, donc c'est mort pour le moment, je peux pas m'en passer. Faut que j'attende une prochaine version de HAL.

Mais à part ça, c'est surement déjà très suffisant pour un desktop apparemment.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso je pense que je ne virerai jamais complètement mon xorg.conf, y'a des trucs dedans que je ne voit pas comment les définir via HAL.

Par contre pour les périphériques d'entrée HAL/Evdev apporte un support correct pour le branchement à chaud et l'auto-configuration et ça c'est vraiment un plus.

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

Yeah. ça marche nickel avec la soluce de Guilc  :Very Happy: 

Me reste plus qu'a comprendre pourquoi j'ai des boutons de souries(ou ptete des combinaison de touches) qui s'active tout seul quand je passe d'une console à xorg...

----------

## ad34

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> Yeah. ça marche nickel avec la soluce de Guilc 
> 
> 

 

pas pour moi ;(

avant mon claiver etait mis au carré en tapant 

setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout fr -variant latin9

j ai suivi le conseil et ai viré les entrés InputDevice du xorg.conf, et cré un fichier suivant

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- Mouse configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">latin9</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:menu</append>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo> 
```

résultat : c est pas mieux ;(

----------

## ad34

ouou  les zamis

si y en a un avec un clavier en latin 9 qui peut m aider :: :Wink: 

avoir une ou deux touches inversé ca passe mais alt gr qui fonctionne pas ni les touches directionnelles c est pas évident

EDIT : je précise

si je recompile xorg sans hal , j ai de gros bug d affichage et un probleme de menus qui s affichent pas gros gros probleme , inpensable

de rester avec ca

editer le fichier hal dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ :

je ne vois aucune modif apres le placement de ce fichier , comme ci il n etais pas du tout pris en compte 

et ca a l air d etre le cas car meme en mettant des valeurs genre layout "us" dedans j ai toujours le meme mappage foireux de clavier ;(

----------

## ad34

non personne?

vous etes tous avec le vieux xorg et hal ou je suis le seul a avoir le probleme

il doit bien y avoir un truc quand meme ..  :Very Happy: 

ca me saoule car j ai laissé la machine conserné en stand by du coup, vraiment pas utilisable

----------

## xaviermiller

j'ai un fichier "hal" et tout roule depuis quelques semaines  :Wink: 

----------

## ad34

peut tu me donner le nom de ton fichier et son contenu

chez moi c toujours niet

par contre en tappant cette commande je retrouve mon clavier 

setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr -variant latin9

----------

## xaviermiller

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4859201.html#4859201

et si tu fais tout simplement "setxkbmap fr" ?

----------

## ad34

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et si tu fais tout simplement "setxkbmap fr" ?

 

non ca resoud pas mon probleme

je suis deja en fr (pas de probleme azerty/qwerty) j ai juste des prob sur les fleches et alt gr par exemple

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu bien mis une disposition "pc105" ?

----------

## ad34

@XavierMiller, cf un peu plus haut 

 *ad34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avant mon claiver etait mis au carré en tapant 
> 
> setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout fr -variant latin9
> ...

 

----------

## geekounet

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bon, je viens d'y tester vite fait un premie coup, mais je vais me remettre à continuer la conf après.
> 
> J'ai fais plus barbare encore, j'ai complètement viré le xorg.conf, j'aimerai arriver à vraiment tout conf en automatique, par HAL 
> 
> Côté input, le clavier est bien conf, mais la répétition est un peu trop rapide. Pour ma souris bluetooth, nickel, il reconnait tous les boutons de base.
> ...

 

Bon bah voilà, j'y suis finalement arrivé. J'ai remarqué hier un use hal qui apparu sur l'ebuild de synaptics, et qui installe donc un fdi pour que les touchpads Synaptics/Alps soit configurés avec le driver synaptics à la place de evdev. Mais il y a un problème pour le moment, l'ordre d'interprétation des fdi est mauvais, donc il se retrouve quand même avec du evdev, mais ça s'arrangera. N'empêche que pour le moment, j'ai simplement repris le contenu du fdi, et l'ai inséré dans le mien, et donc ça donne ça :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- Mouse configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains_not="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <!-- Touchpad configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics TouchPad">

   <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="info.product" contains="AlpsPS/2 ALPS">

   <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">oss</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Et je peux donc forcer ma conf synaptics ensuite dans mon xorg.conf pour mes besoins particuliers, et c'est nickel  :Smile: 

Je me retrouve donc avec le clavier et la souris usb en conf auto par evdev (et tous les boutons de la souris sont reconnus ^^), et le touchpad avec le driver synaptics, et tout va bien  :Smile: 

Voilà, j'espère que ça servira  :Wink: 

----------

## daiji

Je me permets de remonter ce topic.

J'ai une souris sans fil Logitech VX Nano.

Le problème c'est que hal détecte le récepteur comme un clavier je crois.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 40: udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c521_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
> 
>   linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
> ...

 

Comment faut il gérer le problème ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

J'avais le même problème, et faire un .fdi avec la bonne keymap a presque résolu le problème.

Il reste une touche : la flèche UP... elle marche pas, j'ai essayé plusieurs keymap : fr, fr-latin1, fr-latin9, mais rien a faire.

----------

## daiji

Mais tu as du aussi fait une section pour le récepteur ?

Mon .fdi est similaire à ceui de geekounet actuellement.

----------

## RickyLoad

Bonjour 

```

ad34

par contre en tappant cette commande je retrouve mon clavier

setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr 

```

Je suis obligé de tapper la même commande sinon pas de 3e niveau  :Sad: 

je vous colle mon ==>/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

J'ai juste modifié le input.xkb.layout==> fr

et le input.xkb.variant==> ,winkeys

Donc si une solution existe pour m'éviter de tapper à chaque ouverture de session ==> setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr 

Je prends  :Wink: 

Merci à vous

----------

## nemo13

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> je vous colle mon ==>/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
> 
> ```
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> ...

 

si tu es en utf8 il te faudrait plustôt  *Quote:*   

> encoding="UTF8"

 

voir réponse de Guilc 

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *RickyLoad wrote:*   je vous colle mon ==>/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
> 
> ```
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> ...

 

Peut importe l'encodage général du système, l'attribut encoding indique simplement le charset dans lequel le fichier et écrit et doit donc correspondre à ça, pour qu'il soit lu correctement. C'est tout. Mais en général on les écrit en UTF-8 oui.  :Smile: 

Et je ne pense pas que ça influe quoi que ce soit là, ya aucun caractère spécial qui traine.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Au hasard le mien qui marche chez moi :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

                <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:rwin</merge>

        </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon j'ai essayé le fichier de GentooUser@Clubic et celui de geekounet ==> pas mieux 

Au moment de me loguer , je suis bien en clavier azerty , ce qui est déjà une progression , mais par la suite , tjrs cette commande pour utiliser le 3e niveau  :Sad: 

Par contre , je viens de remarquer que ds mon fichier ,j'ai 2e ligne qui me parle ==> input.xkb.model

<merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

z'avez pas çà vous !

Et ce ==> <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>     ?????

----------

## julroy67

Rien de tout ça chez moi. Moi j'ai juste ça :

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

        <device>

        <!-- Souris -->

                <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

                        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

                </match>

        <!-- Clavier -->

                <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

                        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

                </match>

                <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

                        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

                        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

                        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

                        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">oss</merge>

                </match>

        </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Concis clair et simple  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

tiens, sinon, j'ai la loupioute"num lock" qui est inversée. Chez vous aussi ?

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon après plusieurs essais , comme il se doit  :Smile: 

Tout marche , et j'ai retrouvé mon clavier "fonctionnel"

pour infos et si çà peut aider je post mon ==> /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">kbd</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Voilà et mci pour vos conseils et aides

----------

## julroy67

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> tiens, sinon, j'ai la loupioute"num lock" qui est inversée. Chez vous aussi ?

 

Non, mais je crois qu'avec le kernel 2.6.25 chez moi ça le faisait, kernel qui plante aléatoirement par la même occasion chez moi.

----------

## _Seth_

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bon bah voilà, j'y suis finalement arrivé. J'ai remarqué hier un use hal qui apparu sur l'ebuild de synaptics, et qui installe donc un fdi pour que les touchpads Synaptics/Alps soit configurés avec le driver synaptics à la place de evdev. Mais il y a un problème pour le moment, l'ordre d'interprétation des fdi est mauvais, donc il se retrouve quand même avec du evdev, mais ça s'arrangera. N'empêche que pour le moment, j'ai simplement repris le contenu du fdi, et l'ai inséré dans le mien, et donc ça donne ça :
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je me retrouve donc avec le clavier et la souris usb en conf auto par evdev (et tous les boutons de la souris sont reconnus ^^), et le touchpad avec le driver synaptics, et tout va bien 
> ...

 

Merci infiniment ! Que la GPL soit avec toi  :Wink: 

Tout marche nikel sur mon portable D505, même le touchpad alps que je n'avais jamais réussi à faire fonctionner correctement. 

<my_life>J'ai vraiment eu peur pour l'upgrade de mon portable, surtout que j'ai pas vraiment le temps de à consacrer à la config en ce moment car je suis super à la bourre pour rédiger ma thèse. C'est trop bien que tout fonctionne ! Le truc qui m'avait glacé le sang, c'est ce billet, qui ne pousse pas vraiment à avoir confiance dans hal. M'enfin...

Il ne me reste plus qu'a trouver un jour comment faire du 1400x1050, mais je ne désespère pas d'y arriver un jour....</my_life>

----------

## kwenspc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <my_life>J'ai vraiment eu peur pour l'upgrade de mon portable, surtout que j'ai pas vraiment le temps de à consacrer à la config en ce moment car je suis super à la bourre pour rédiger ma thèse. C'est trop bien que tout fonctionne ! Le truc qui m'avait glacé le sang, c'est ce billet, qui ne pousse pas vraiment à avoir confiance dans hal. M'enfin...

 

HAL est loin d'être stabilisé/finalisé c'est certain, à ce sujet: http://linuxfr.org/2008/05/08/24045.html (un peu off avec ce topic dslé)

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

bon ben et bien moi je n'y comprend rien à cette histoire. Evdev, il le faut encore avec hal ou pas. J'ai recopié bêtement la configuration du fichier fdi de Geekounet, et je n'ai rien touché dans mon xrog.conf. J'ai un evdev dans mon fichier make.conf, et je n'ai toujours pas modifié mon fichier Xorg.conf. CE qui fait que pour l'instant du boot à gnome, j'ai bien un layout en français sur mon inpiron 6500, mais voilà les touches gauche/droite/haut/bas ne fonctionne pas ou mal. La touche Haut me fait une copie d'écran, et Alt Gr un grand n'importe quoi. Je ne sais pas comment modifié le fichier fdi et xorg.conf afin de retrouver ma configuration d'origine.

Mon Xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "CorePointer" 

   Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   #Option  "NoPM"   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   #Load   "vbe"

   #Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   #Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "keyboard"

   #Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "fr"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "inspiron"

   #Option   "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier      "Synaptics"

       Driver  "Synaptics"

       Option  "Protocol" "auto-dev"

       Option  "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

       Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

       Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

       Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

       Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

       Option  "FingerLow" "25"

       Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

       Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

       Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

       Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

       Option  "MinSpeed" "0.02"

       Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

       Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

       Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option       "DPMS" "on"

   DisplaySize  332 212 

   Option "DPI"   "98 x 96"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   #VideoRam    131072

   Option      "DRI"     "true"

   #Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   ChipSet     "945GM" 

   #Option      "MergedFB" "false"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   Option      "CacheLines"  "2048" 

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Accelerator"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24 

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1280x800"

#      Virtual                 1280 1280

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

           Modes "1280x800"

#             Virtual                 1280 1280

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1280x800"

#      Virtual                 1280 1280

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Vous pouvez me filer un coup de pouce svp.

EDIT le script migrate-xorg-to-fdi.py me donne ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ./migrate-xorg-to-fdi.py 
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> ...

 

----------

## Mickael

Putain ça commence à me gonfler, 4h00 que je suis dessus, et toàujours ce même comportement à la con du clavier. 

J'ai suivi les instructions de guilc : j'ai donc commenté les input devices dans xorg.conf et créee un fichier input fdi dans le répertoire de hal comme ceci, :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> ...

 

j'ai également installé evdev, et recompiler xorg-server avec evdev. Mais quedalle, maintenant en plus, gdm est en querty.!!!!!!

Il est ou le chmilimiliblick??

Dans la console, je me déplace comme dans emacs, pas moyen d'utiliser les touches de direction!!!! Ça me gonfle!!!

EDIT Je tente l'approche de Xavier : -hal -evdev et on verra si le portable passe par la fenêtre

----------

## _Seth_

Salut,

  J'ai le même problème, il me semble. Pour le résoudre je change le layout (fr <->us) ou je recharge la disposition du clavier (pc 105) avec l'utilitaire de gestion de clavier kde. C'est moche et frustant mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'origine du problème.

----------

## geekounet

T'as pensé à relancer HAL après l'ajout du FDI ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

oui, avec /etc/init.d/hald restart

----------

## Mickael

Bon l'approche de Xavier fonctionne. Je viens de me rendre compte que dans mon package.use j'avais un -evdev sur xorg-server et lors de ma tentative de passer en full hal, j'avais en même temps la variable evdev danc mon make.conf. Est-ce possible que cela est foiré mon passage sous hal. 

Bon pour l'instant je reste en full xorg, et je verrai lorsque cela sera un peu plus clair. Rédaction de thèse pour l'instant je me contenterai de cela. Si vous avez des pistes je retenterai dans la semaine.

Merci.

Micka, qui n'est plus énervé et donc ne met plus de jurons dans ses postes  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

Bonne rédaction  :Wink: 

----------

## Nicomero

Bonjour a tous,

Je ressort ce sujet car j ai aussi des problemes suite a ma derniere maj : le fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi n est pas pris en compte. J ai pourtant bien suivis les explications donnees, a savoir :

-INPUT_DEVICE="evdev" dans /etc/make.conf

-sections Input Device commentees dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf

-copie de diverses fichiers /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

A chaque fois, X utilise un driver clavier et mouse par defaut et un layout us.

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Je crois savoir ou est mon problème, en effet j'ai pas viré les drivers keyboard et mouse, merci.

 

En quoi cela consiste ?   :Embarassed:  Est-ce de commenter les sections Input Device du xorg.conf ?

Sinon j utilise xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6, xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r2, enfin la brache stable quoi...

Voila, j ai besoin de votre aide.... Merci [/quote]

----------

## YetiBarBar

J'ai eu un problème avec ça il y a quelque temps... mon fichier /etc/hal/..../10policy.fdi n'était pas pris en compte...

J'ai finalement changé le fichier :

```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi
```

 directement...

C'est pas très propre et ça va sauter à la prochaine mise à jour de hal, mais en attendant, ça marche chez moi ...

Sinon, tu peux toujours récupérer un clavier avec un layout fr en lançant:

```
setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr
```

----------

## Nicomero

Merci de ta réponse.

J'ai modifié directement le fichier que tu m'a indiqué dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi, malheureusement ça ne change rien. Je peux mettre n'importe quoi en fichier fdi, on dirait qu'i n'est jamais pris en compte. C'est pourquoi j'ai un doute su d'eventuels drivers à supprimer, mais je ne sais pas où...

Sinon utiliser la commande :

```
setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr
```

fonctionne mais ce n'est vraiment que du dépannage, il y a aussi le touchpad à faire fonctionner et toutes les touches du clavier ne fonctionnent pas (comme les flèches par exemple :/).

Voici la fin de /var/log/Xorg.0.log :

```
(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

Voilà merci de ton aide. Je n'est rien contre le progrès, donc configurer les claviers et souris par hal dans X ne me dérange pas, sauf que je n'y arrive pô :/

----------

## tmasscool

Bonjour, petite question en rapport avec ce sujet ...

Voilà, j'utilise un portable auquel je connectes parfois un clavier USB dont le layout n'est pas le même que celui intégré au portable (respectivement FR et BE).

Comment dois-je rédiger le fichier fdi pour que celà fonctionne. J'aimerais enlever les sections InputDevice de mon xorg.conf, vu que de toutes façons elles vont devenir obsolètes.

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Device"     "/dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Device"     "/dev/input/by-id/usb-MOSART_Semi._Wireless_Keyboard___Mouse-event-kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout"  "be"

EndSection
```

----------

## geekounet

Je remonte un coup le topic pour informer que depuis xorg-server 1.5, on peut maintenant passer des options aux drivers dans la config hal, ce qui permet entre autres (dans mon cas) de configurer synaptics sans besoin du xorg.conf  :Smile: 

Chez moi ça donne donc ça du coup :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">altgr-intl</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:menu</append>

    </match>

    <!-- Synaptics configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics TouchPad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">on</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">20</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizScrollDelta" type="string">20</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.UpDownScrolling" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftRightScrolling" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RTCornerButton" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RBCornerButton" type="string">3</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Et je n'ai plus du tout de xorg.conf maintenant, tout fonctionne nickel avec hal uniquement.  :Wink: 

En espérant que ça intéresse du monde...  :Smile: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut

Bon je viens de faire une big de mise a jour et hal me fais des misères  :Sad: 

Tout d'abord il m'a créé un fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

bien que sous ma version précédente j'avais déjà un /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi   qui lui fonctionnait très bien !

Je me suis donc empressé de coller le contenu du 1e dans le /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi , et la erreur ==> Clavier fou 

Je vous colle le contenu des deux 

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">kbd</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

le /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

 <device>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

   </match>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">grp:toggle</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">grp_led:scroll</append>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

   </match>

 </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Voilà tout marche si ce n'est que je n'ai pas de 3e niveau dans mon clavier  :Sad: (

Pour retrouver toutes les fonctions je suis obligé de passer par un ==> setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr

je suis aussi passé sous xorg-server 1.5 en même tps !

Merci pour votre aide

edit: j'ai virer le /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi vu que l'autre a été créé et qu'il marche "presque "

----------

## geekounet

Heu, le nom du fichier importe peu, il ne défini que l'ordre dans lequel ils sont lu dans un même répertoire, donc tu pouvais très bien garder le premier, surtout s'il fonctionnait ;p

Pour le input.xkb.options, chez moi il n'est pas pris en compte non plus, et j'ai pas trouvé pourquoi pour le moment... La même conf sur ma Debian SID fonctionne très bien pourtant. Donc je fais un setxkbmap sous Gentoo pour activer le Compose.

Sinon t'as vérifié avec hal-device que tout était bien pris en compte comme il faut ?

----------

## RickyLoad

```

tu pouvais très bien garder le premier, surtout s'il fonctionnait ;p 

```

ben a priori l'en voulait pas , mais vu qu'il m'en a créé un autre c'est peu être pour çà  :Smile: 

```

Pour le input.xkb.options, chez moi il n'est pas pris en compte non plus, et j'ai pas trouvé pourquoi pour le moment... La même conf sur ma Debian SID fonctionne très bien pourtant. Donc je fais un setxkbmap sous Gentoo

```

Bon ben je vais faire comme toi en attendant que çà s'arrange avec une prochaine mise a jour peu être 

Merci pour ces éclaircissements geekounet

----------

## titoucha

Je remonte ce post, car j'ai toujours besoin de passer la commande setxkbmap pour que mon clavier fonctionne correctement, je ne sais pas si entretemps quelqu'un à trouvé une solution.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as mis ta config via HAL ?

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je remonte ce post, car j'ai toujours besoin de passer la commande setxkbmap pour que mon clavier fonctionne correctement, je ne sais pas si entretemps quelqu'un à trouvé une solution.

 

Même chose , si y'en a qui ont trouvé une solution je suis preneur également

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tu as mis ta config via HAL ?

 

Ben j'ai tellement modifier le config que plus rien ne fonctionne, il faut que je remettes tout en place et ensuite je recommencerais.

----------

## psychoteur

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait expliquer le pourquoi du comment de ce fichier xml ?

J'ai un inspiron 6400 et j'ai du passer par gnome pour avoir les touches correctement configurées.

Malheureusement dans gdm, c'est toujours pas bon et pour cause puisque la configuration ne semble pas être lue ou est ignorée.

D'après mes fouilles, c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça, parce qu'il y a plusieurs modèles de clavier.

Et pourtant ici, je vois xkb.model evdev ... ce qui n'a pas de sens.

En logique pour moi, qui ai un insprion xkb.model inspiron et xkb.input.driver evdev

Mais il y a aussi le problème du vendor, car ni mon pad n'a les fonctionnalités désirées, ni mon clavier sauf via gnome-settings.

Si on a une translation du fichier xorg, on devrait avoir xkb.model>inspiron<

xkbdriver<evdev>

xkb.laytout<ch>

xkb.variant<fr>

xkb.options<lv3:ralt_switch<

En fait, ce qui m'embête surtout c'est mon pad sans la fonction glide pour les ascenseurs.

Dans gdm, c'est moi embêtant du moment que je me rappelle de taper à l'aveugle en clavier US.

----------

## psychoteur

Bah encore plus bizarre, je viens de recompiler en supprimant "keyboard et mouse"

J'ai été revoir ma config dans Gnome et ce n'était plus à clavier evdev mais à pc105.

J'ai rechangé pour inspiron 64** et mon layout, etc.

Ai rebooté, mon gdm est juste mais toujours pas le touchpad.

Visiblement, il faut retirer impérativement keyboard pour que la lecture du fichier fdi se fasse.

lshal | grep input.x11 montre qu'il lit la configuration.

Maintenant, il faut que je trouve la bonne pour mon touchpad.

Rectification, il s'avère qu'en fait, j'avais mis dans xorg d'ignorer la configuration hal. C'est toujours pas bon, retour à la case départ.

Quels sont les droits pour les fichies *.fdi ... simple lecture, non ?

----------

## d2_racing

Vous avez raison, j'ai parlé avec un Dev et c'est bien le bon fichier : /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.11-r1.ebuild?rev=1.15&view=markup

Il y a plein de monde qui prenne celui-ci : /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

Mais c'est pas le bon.

----------

## titoucha

Ha bon j'ai le keymaps pour le clavier et le input pour la souris et ça marche   :Shocked: 

PS: depuis le passage de xorg à la version 1.5.3 je n'ai plus de problèmes tout fonctionne.

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Vous avez raison, j'ai parlé avec un Dev et c'est bien le bon fichier : /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 
> 
> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.11-r1.ebuild?rev=1.15&view=markup
> 
> Il y a plein de monde qui prenne celui-ci : /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
> ...

 

Heu, en gros osef du nom du fichier... ils sont d'abord lu dans l'ordre alphabétique dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/, puis dans l'ordre alphabétique dans /etc/hal/fdi/, le nom n'a aucune importance, à part pour déterminer l'ordre si t'y places plusieurs fichiers ;p

----------

## ppg

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Vous avez raison, j'ai parlé avec un Dev et c'est bien le bon fichier : /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 
> 
> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.11-r1.ebuild?rev=1.15&view=markup
> 
> Il y a plein de monde qui prenne celui-ci : /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
> ...

 

Tiens c'est marrant parce que j'ai pris le mauvais fichier et ça marche quand même, mais s'ils sont lu dans l'ordre alphabtique ça s'explique :

```

furet@woodstock ~ $ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

furet@woodstock ~ $ 

furet@woodstock ~ $ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">oss</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Normalement il y a juste les 2 lignes à compléter :

```

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">oss</merge>

```

Le reste faut pas y toucher.

Sinon le seul truc que j'ai eu à changer dans mon xorg.conf c'était de supprimer le RgbPath, les sections InputDevice pour keyboard0 et mouse0 sont ignorée.

----------

## _Seth_

bon, je suis comme mickael : je rédige ma thèse et je n'ai pas de altgr ... c'est chiant (noter qu'au moins mes flèches marchent).

le setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr n'y change rien. je peux redémarrer X ou hal, rien n'y fait. J'ai essayé les différents *.fdi proposé dans ce thread sans succès.

NB : QT m'indique qu'il ne connait pas la touche altgr et voila ce que me renvoie xev quand je presse altgr 

```
KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x1800001,

    root 0x92, subw 0x0, time 1139044, (93,26), root:(98,980),

    state 0x10, keycode 108 (keysym 0xfe08, ISO_Next_Group), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Est ce qu'il existe un moyen pour retrouver ma touche alt gr ? et accessoirement le pipe, le backquote, le backslash et le dièse ?

----------

## xaviermiller

en attendant, ctrl+alt ne fait pas altgr ? (altgr, c'est une abherration...)

----------

## _Seth_

j'ai trouvé une solution pour l'instant : j'ai changé de clavier. Je suis passé d'un usb à un ps/2 et j'arrive à tout faire fonctionner quand je lance setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr une fois que X est démarré.

Merci pour le Ctl+Alt, je ne connaissais pas, je regarde ça après le prochain recompilage de noyau  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Sinon avec un clavier configuré en qwerty tu n'as plus besoin de altgr  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Y aurait-il matière à faire une mini howto (dans le sous fofo) à l'occasion du passage en stable de la 1.5?

Je dis çà, parce que vos infos sont bien complémentaires du guide d'upgrade (qui reste très insuffisant quand on a pas un clavier US...).

Bref, merci pour vos indications, c'est passé nickel aujourd'hui chez moi (hal/evdev).

----------

